# Prestataire pour ajout SSD dans iMac



## Jerome_C (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

J'envisage d'ajouter un SSD à mon iMac i7 modèle fin 2009 (sans sacrifier le lecteur DVD), j'ai pris le temps de regarder un belle vidéo de 20mn sur le net qui explique comment le faire soi-même "oh oui comme c'est simple facile et rapide" (et j'ai vu les kits vendus par MacWay, iFixIt, etc) et j'ai décidé de ne surtout pas le faire moi même afin de ne pas perdre mon iMac pour toujours, parce que c'est peut-être facile pour quelqu'un qui a la place + le temps + pas la tremblote, mais pas pour moi.

Je cherche donc un prestataire région parisienne capable de faire du bon boulot à un prix raisonnable (j'ai pas dit "le moins cher"), mais j'ai lu toutes sortes d'horreur au sujet des partenaires agréés Apple et j'ai donc bien compris qu'il vaut mieux avoir une recommandation plutôt que de s'élancer vers l'inconnu - si tant est qu'il y ait des boites qui fassent ce type de boulot ? 

Merci de vos idées.


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Novembre 2012)

Ouiiiin personne a d'idée ?


----------



## kawaman (3 Décembre 2012)

Tu peux aller directement chez macway 
http://www.macway.com/fr/service


----------



## slurp236 (4 Décembre 2012)

Moi j'ai fait monter un ssd à la place du superdrive sur mon 27 chez macstuff dans le  neuvième arrondissement.

 J'ai déposer l'ordi en fin matinée et je l'ai récupéré le soir même et il m'ont pris 45 euros.

 Seul soucis il y' avait des traces de doigts derrière la vitre :/


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2012)

Il te faut consulter la liste des centres techniques Apple sur ta région.

Tu as raison si tu veux que ce soit bien fait, sans poussière et sans risquer de l'abimer. Après ça permet aussi de garder sa garantie, et je le ferais faire pour mon iMac 2011 presque tout neuf.


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses : 

MacWay : je leur avais déjà écrit, ils ont dit "nous on fait pas ça"

Macstuff : je vais leur demander.

J'ai par ailleurs déjà demandé un devis à "All Mac"  dont j'ai vu de bonnes références et qui a un centre de service tout  près de chez moi, afin de remplacer le DVD par un SSD et mettre le DVD  en externe (j'ai réalisé que sur un iMac fin 2009 il n'y a pas de 2ème port SATA, donc c'est mort pour le SSD en plus du reste), ils  ont répondu très vite (le soir même) ceci :

"Pour cette  prestation nous serions à 598,13&#8364; TTC pour le tout. Un disque SSD de  256Go, un support pour le mettre à la place du lecteur, un boitier pour  mettre le lecteur en externe, 1 heure pour installer le disque, 1 heure  pour réinstaller le système sur le SSD."

C'est clair que ça fait cheros, mais c'est tout compris matos + MO je me  demande si c'est si cher que ça (?) En proportion d'un iMac neuf c'est  beaucoup, mais mon prochain iMac sera le haut de gamme (mon iMac fin  2009 est i7 + 16 Go RAM + 2 To DD, j'ai toujours beaucoup de choses à  faire dessus, et en même temps, c'est pas vraiment un luxe) donc la  proportion baisse, l'idée est quand même qu'il dure le plus longtemps  possible et je voudrais bien qu'il dure "un peu plus longtemps quand  même", mais j'en peux plus de le voir ramer (comme tout ordi qui prend  de l'âge et dans lequel on met des softs et des OS de plus en plus  gourmands), pis d'un autre côté j'aimerais bien un GPU plus récent...


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

Mon collègue qui a fait la même chose sur un iMac 2010 acheté en 2011 (mais là il a un logement, pas besoin de sacrifier le lecteur DVD) a préférer fournir le SSD. Je ne me souviens plus du prix mais c'était pas plus de 200 euros l'installation. Ce qui valait le coup pour ne pas perdre sa garantie de 3 ans.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne me souviens plus du prix mais c'était pas plus de 200 euros l'installation. Ce qui valait le coup pour ne pas perdre sa garantie de 3 ans.



Ici (Nancy) un peu moins que 140 , avé facture, pour la même raison : ne pas perdre la garantie.


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Décembre 2012)

J'ai demandé à All-Mac combien ils prendraient pour le faire sans les  pièces (si je trouve un SSD moins cher) et ils ont répondu 

"Par  rapport aux problèmes de garantie nous montons uniquement du matériel  dont nous connaissons le fabriquant et dont nous avons la traçabilité."

Donc c'est 600&#8364;... j'ai demandé à 2 autres boites mais ils n'ont pas répondu.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Donc c'est 600&#8364;... j'ai demandé à 2 autres boites mais ils n'ont pas répondu.


Je crois qu'il y a de l'abus 

Chez moi, 1 heure de main d'oeuvre + quelques pièces (et j'ai eu du bol, j'ai eu droit de garder à la fois mon dd interne et mon lecteur graveur :love pour un peu moins de 140 &#8364; TTC.


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Décembre 2012)

Ben tu dois avoir un iMac plus récent que le mien, avec un seul connecteur SATA à l'intérieur, ça limite... tu as payé combien ton SSD (taille) ? Mais bon Nancy ça fait un peu loin pour apporter mon Mac...

Macstuff a pas répondu encore, il faudrait que j'appelle, mais en journée je suis dans un openspace au taff donc pas terrible pour m'occuper de mes petits problèmes d'ordi...


----------



## Sly54 (6 Décembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> tu as payé combien ton SSD (taille) ?


SSD acheté sur Internet (Amazon.de -> 280 &#8364; :love: pour un 512 Go)




Jerome_C a dit:


> Mais bon Nancy ça fait un peu loin pour apporter mon Mac&#8230;


Vu comme ça  Maintenant il te faut juste trouver un revendeur correct&#8230;


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> SSD acheté sur Internet (Amazon.de -> 280  :love: pour un 512 Go)


Pour mettre juste système + applis j'ai pas besoin d'autant, en revanche je constate que pour en trouver des qui sont encore compatible SATA II (c'est bien ça qu'il me faudrait non ?) il en reste beaucoup moins et ils sont chers, sur MacWay 359 pour 240 Go :mouais: Du coup ça relativise un peu le devis All Mac, qui je le rappelle inclut un SSD 256 + cables et boitier externe pour DVD... 



> Vu comme ça  Maintenant il te faut juste trouver un revendeur correct


C'est bien là toute la difficulté.

Je commence à être de moins en moins chaud pour cette opération... ou alors tenter de le faire moi même, mais là...


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> &#8230; pour en trouver des qui sont encore compatible SATA II (c'est bien ça qu'il me faudrait non ?)


J'ai mis le Crucial M4 dans mon MacPro 2008 sans souci (donc SATA II).
Le même Crucial M4 dans l'Imac 2011 (SATA III)

Il y a donc compatibilité (descendante ?) entre SATA III et SATA II


(169 &#8364; le SSD Samsung 840 chez Amazon, 256 Go).


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2012)

Oui le crucial M4 parait très intéressant. Je verrais ça l'an prochain.

Par contre pas question de sacrifier le lecteur optique (mieux j'aimerais bien un BR au même format). Dans mon iMac 2011 (27" en 6970), je veux garder le DD 3"5, le lecteur et ajouter le SSD dans le logement optionnel.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre pas question de sacrifier le lecteur optique (mieux j'aimerais bien un BR au même format). Dans mon iMac 2011 (27" en 6970), je veux garder le DD 3"5, le lecteur et ajouter le SSD dans le logement optionnel.


Là, c'est gambling :

soit tu as les "rails de fixation" et tu peux tout garder (mon cas :love
soit tu ne les as pas, et c'est mort, tu ne peux pas à la fois garder le dd + le lecteur optique + avoir le SSD
Pour le savoir, il faut ouvrir


----------



## melaure (7 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Là, c'est gambling :
> 
> soit tu as les "rails de fixation" et tu peux tout garder (mon cas :love
> soit tu ne les as pas, et c'est mort, tu ne peux pas à la fois garder le dd + le lecteur optique + avoir le SSD
> Pour le savoir, il faut ouvrir



Pratique en effet ... même pas une révision de carte mère ?


----------



## Sly54 (7 Décembre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Pratique en effet ... même pas une révision de carte mère ?


Ca, je ne pense pas. Il faudrait qu'un Technicien se manifeste par ici pour confirmer / infirmer

(car mon concess' m'a expliqué que pour le savoir, il lui fallait ouvrir la bête).


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai mis le Crucial M4 dans mon MacPro 2008 sans souci (donc SATA II).
> Le même Crucial M4 dans l'Imac 2011 (SATA III)
> 
> Il y a donc compatibilité (descendante ?) entre SATA III et SATA II
> ...


Ah mais oui moi j'avais filtré avec juste SATA II sur leur site, mais si je remets SATA III tout de suite y'a plus de choix !

Sur MacBidouille (où j'ai posé les mêmes question dans un topic existant) je suis tombé sur un gars dont la boite est PSP Apple, ils ont même une page sur leur site où ils parlent de leur "pack SSD" et ils le font pour pas cher !! ...à Tours


----------



## caporalhart (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je suis tombé sur ce fil et je voulais apporter mon retour.

J'ai un imac alu 24" de 2007 et je voulais installer un ssd à la place du HD d'origine. J'aime bien bidouiller mais les vidéos de remplacement çà et là m'ont quand même calmé. J'ai donc contacté un APR près de chez moi. J'avais déjà acheté chez crucial.fr le ssd M4 256 pour 150 ainsi qu'un rack 2,5" vers 3,5" et le câble sata.

Pour 100  TTC ils m'ont fait l'opération, cela correspond à 1h de main d'uvre (sans réinstallation d'OS, je voulais le faire moi-même) et je l'ai repris le lendemain. Si je l'avais apporté le matin je pense que j'aurais pu le chercher l'après-midi même. Mon imac a pris un bon coup de jeune évidemment, il est méconnaissable ! Aucun regret.

Voici leurs coordonnées : (pas besoin de rendez-vous)
Computer Technology & Services
4, Place Boulnois
75017 Paris
01 56 79 04 14


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2012)

à 100 ça vaut le coup, à 140 ça commence à être limite, mais les plans à 600 c'est franchement abusé.

ma solution sur mon ancien iMac 2009 (21" Core2Duo) : SSD via FireWire 800.
Je viens d'acheter un Mac Mini et je réutilise le même SSD mais j'ai commandé un boitier USB3 qui va encore améliorer les performances.

le problème de lenteur de chargement des applis ou du système vient surtout du fait qu'elles (il) sont composés de très nombreux fichiers qui ne sont pas placés de manière optimale sur le disque. en FW800, le débit est inférieur mais il n'y a pas de temps d'accès et le gain est sensible par rapport à un disque dur traditionnel. Pas autant qu'avec un disque interne, mais disons qu'une appli comme Chrome se lance en 1s, Pages et Numbers en 2s, iTunes 11 en 1 à 2 secondes... ça change nettement la donne.
Il n'y a plus non plus les attentes quand le disque interne s'est arrêté et qu'il doit se relancer avant de pouvoir accéder à une appli qu'on veut lancer.

Avantages : tu conserves ton Superdrive en place, tu n'as pas à déplacer ton ordi, tu ne payes pas d'intervention, et tu n'as aucun risque d'avoir une poussière ou une trace de doigt derrière l'écran à la suite de l'intervention.
Tu peux ensuite recycler facilement ton SSD ou bien décider de le faire installer en interne si tu trouves cette solution limitée. Personnellement, elle m'a satisfait pendant 2 ans.


----------



## sergiverlad (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'habite entre Marseille et Aix et je cherche depuis quelques mois un prestataire pour m'installer un SSD à la place du HD dans un iMac unibody 2007. Pour l'instant, tous les prestataires concernés aux environs n'ont jamais répondu à mes demandes de devis.

Je suis donc preneur de tout contact utile dans la région Paca...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## iPat (10 Décembre 2012)

il faudrait demander à Alis dans le 11ème (pour les franciliens), ils travaillent bien et rapidement mais est-ce qu'ils accepteraient de monter un ssd qui ne vient pas de chez eux ? ils ont aussi une boutique


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Décembre 2012)

sunjohn a dit:


> à 100 ça vaut le coup, à 140 ça commence à être limite, mais les plans à 600 c'est franchement abusé.
> 
> ma solution sur mon ancien iMac 2009 (21" Core2Duo) : SSD via FireWire 800.
> Je viens d'acheter un Mac Mini et je réutilise le même SSD mais j'ai commandé un boitier USB3 qui va encore améliorer les performances.
> ...



Cette solution me plait bien : j'avais lu un blog qui disait la même chose, mais je l'avais un peu... oublié 

En revanche j'ai déjà 2 DD externe sur mon FW 800 (l'un des deux étant plus souvent éteint qu'allumé, l'autre étant mon disque TM + clone système journalier), ça ne va pas poser de problème de perf ? 


Merci pour vos réponses et tuyaux en tous cas.


----------



## labarique (10 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

comme caporalhart, je suis tenté par l'ajout d'un SSD en lieu et place du SuperDrive, mais j'hésite sur le Rack 2,5"->3,5" à acheter. Quelqu'un a-t-il des recommandations ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## caporalhart (10 Décembre 2012)

J'avais pris le rack de crucial pour 10&#8364; (livraison gratuite) pour être sûr de ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise : 
http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CTDESKINSTALL


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca, je ne pense pas. Il faudrait qu'un Technicien se manifeste par ici pour confirmer / infirmer
> 
> (car mon concess' m'a expliqué que pour le savoir, il lui fallait ouvrir la bête).



Toujours pas de tech pour l'info sur les iMacs 2011 ? Pour savoir si son modèle peut recevoir un SSD en plus de l'existant ?


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Décembre 2012)

Bon ben vu que j'arrivais pas à trouver de SSD externe FW800 tout prêt (tous en USB3 ou autre, sauf un, hors de prix, sur Amazon) j'ai commandé "Boîtier disque dur 2,5" Storeva AluICE mini Turbo SATA vers USB 3.0/Firewire 800" + "Samsung disque SSD Série 840 - 250 Go 2.5" SATA III" chez MacWay, nous (je) verrons (ai) bien si je m'en sors et si ça marche...


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Décembre 2012)

Bon je nage dans le bonheur.






- 10 mn pour installer le SSD dans le boitier et le brancher à ma chaine FW800 (2 DD externe + le SSD)
- 1h pour restauser l'image système de DD externe (daily clone système avec SuperDuper avec système + applis + bibliothèque)
- reboot en fanfare
- 2 mn (merci google) pour trouver comment changer le répertoire de la petite maison pour qu'il pointe toujours sur le DD interne
- reboot en fanfare

Ca fuse ça fume je suis ravi, tout ça sans toucher à l'iMac, je suis aux anges.


Me reste 2 soucis :

- faire démarrer par défaut sur le SSD : il faut que je vire tous les répertoires système / appli / biblio du DD interne et ça suffit ?  
(nota : j'ai rEFIt installé d'une époque où je m'étais essayé à un multi-boot que j'ai abandonné mais j'ai laissé rEFIt, enfin maintenant y'en a 2 d'ailleurs, celui du DD interne et celui du SSD restauré, j'ai essayé de jouer avec le config, on peut mettre un device par défaut, mais en fait j'avais remarque que rEFIt se lance pas à tous les coups, souvent j'avais OS X qui se lançait direct, et des fois rEFIt, du coup je sais pas si la config par défaut va suffire)

- faire comprendre à ce crétin de TimeMachine que le disque SOURCE n'est pas le SSD mais le DD interne, puisque je m'en sers QUE pour les données utilisateurs et pas le système (cf. mon clone) et que je veux continuer à backuper depuis le DD interne vers le même DD externe TM qu'avant... et ça il veut rien savoir...

Mais ce sont de petits soucis qui je n'en doute pas seront rapidement résolus


----------



## Cyrus137 (19 Décembre 2012)

bonsoir je me greffe à ce topic pour les même raisons....



Je tel à 2 3 centre Apple de Marseille ....

Le premier . À non nous on a pas le droits .....
Bon ok



Le second , très sympa 

Je lui explique que je voulais profiter du rappel du 1to d'Apple pour rajouter un SSD mais en gardant le superdrive ...." Oui mais on va devoir vous facturer la mo pour le SSD "

Oui normal je lui répond


Oui c'est possible c'est un peu laborieux à tt allez récupérer mais on fait ...


En gros il me demande À LA LOUCHE ...
250 pour un M4 256
90 de mo
Et un 100ene d pour les câble et rack ...
 Soit un tout entre 400 et 450



Ouai bon ,
Ok 

Et si je baisse à 120go ? "Vous allez pas gagner grand chose au tarif "..... Le rapport prix go est équivalant à celui 500g 1to ??


Et si je le monte à la place du SuperDrive ?  "Vous gagnerai quasiment rien sur la Mo car faut récupérer les sondes derrière la CM et le temps passer sera quasi identique "



Alors est il honnête? Ou ma t'il pris pour un ricain?





Quoi qu'il en soit ,
Mon APPLE care va jusqu'à janvier 2014.... J'ai encore largement le temps de faire changer le téra , d'ici la le prix du SSD aura bien baisse .


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> 90 de mo
> Et un 100ene d pour les câble et rack ...


J'ai payé un peu moins de 140  TTC, donc là c'est un peu cher.
Et je suis venu avec mon SSD.


----------



## Cyrus137 (19 Décembre 2012)

Venir avec le SSD , faudra que je voye si il me le fond quand même si je viens avec 


Sur le site de crucial 
Y'a le SSD
Le Support de conversion 3,5
Et le kit de Transfert 



Que doit je prendre ?


http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/listmodule/SSD/~m4~/list.html


----------



## jeantro (19 Décembre 2012)

je me greffe à ce topic pour poser cette question pensez vous qu'on puisse booter sur une disque externe branche en thunderbolt ?

car niveau performence le SSD ne serait pas étranglé


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> Que doit je prendre ?


J'ai pris le SSD nu, modèle M4.

Les "raccords" / "cables" / "rack" / "autres" ont été fournis par mon concessionnaire et payés _by myself_


----------



## Cyrus137 (20 Décembre 2012)

Merci  affaire à suivre , 


Lorsque mon téra commencera à gratter


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Décembre 2012)

jeantro a dit:


> je me greffe à ce topic pour poser cette question pensez vous qu'on puisse booter sur une disque externe branche en thunderbolt ?
> 
> car niveau performence le SSD ne serait pas étranglé


Oui tu peux.

Mais en FW800 c'est pas étranglé non plus, cf. un des commentaires (en anglais) de l'article que je cite : 



> There are two main factors to disk performance: the maximum transfer  speed and seek time (ie, latency).  The FW800 bus will restrict your  real-world transfer speed 75MB/sec or so, about the same as an internal  2.5&#8243; HDD.  However, for small file I/O operations, the FW800 SSD will  still outperform the internal drive by a large margin.
> 
> The bandwidth of FW800 will only limit the drives performance when  reading or writing fairly large (hundreds of megabytes or more) files.   Boot and app launch times on external FW800s will be nearly identical to  those of an internal SSD.


----------



## Cyrus137 (21 Décembre 2012)

petite question , le SSD sera (dans le cas ou on recupere le port restant derriere la CM)  en Sata 2 ou 3 ? 



le Tera de basse est un Sata 2 cest ca ?


----------



## van helsing (26 Décembre 2012)

cela fait depuis le mois d'aout que j'attend un devis des gars de nancy des vrais blaireaux


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2012)

van helsing a dit:


> cela fait depuis le mois d'aout que j'attend un devis des gars de nancy des vrais blaireaux


Je ne sais pas chez qui tu vas.

Mais moi je n'ai eu que de bonnes expériences chez mon concess' Nancéien (un coup de fil au SAV, et j'ai l'info après quelques minutes d'attente). Ou alors je fais un saut directement


----------



## van helsing (27 Décembre 2012)

Easy Computer Nancy


----------



## Sly54 (27 Décembre 2012)

Alors on va chez le même et je n'ai eu que de bonnes expériences avec eux 
(rue du Sgt Blandan)


----------



## van helsing (28 Décembre 2012)

je vais re téléphoner


----------



## mak972 (30 Décembre 2012)

J'ai fait la modif sur mon iMac (27" mid 2010) sa se fait c'est pas si dur que sa et au final c'est même plustôt plaisant a faire je peux donner des conseils si besoin.

J'ai mis un Crucial m4 en Fusion drive et j'en ai profiter pour changer le HDD par un 2To Western Digital Black Caviar.

J'était hors Garantie donc bon... cétait plus simple aussi a faire


----------



## Cyrus137 (30 Décembre 2012)

Comment montée un SSD en fusion drive ?


Enfin je veux dire , c'est quoi qu'il gère le fusion drive  d'ailleurs ,

J'ai bien compris le truc que c'est os qui repère lorsquun fichier est plus utilisé ... Et le bascule sur le SSD .'.' ça c'est sur les 2012.... Mais comment le faire sur un mid 2010?


----------



## melaure (30 Décembre 2012)

Utile pour un petit SSD, sans intérêt avec un 512 GO, non ?


----------



## mak972 (31 Décembre 2012)

Apple monte des Fusion drive qu'avec des SSD de 128Go donc je pense que la technologie na pas besoin de plus fonctionner.


----------



## Cyrus137 (31 Décembre 2012)

À ce que j'ai compris , dans le Finder  on trouve un seul et unique disque ...


C'est donc os x qui fait la fusion tt seul à partir du moment ou il détecte qu'il y a un SSD et un hdd?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> C'est donc os x qui fait la fusion tt seul à partir du moment ou il détecte qu'il y a un SSD et un hdd?


Non, ça ne se fait pas tout seul, c'est à toi soit de le commander chez Apple, soit de le faire à la ligne de commandes


----------



## Cyrus137 (31 Décembre 2012)

oui je viens de voir ca,


l'interet c'est davoir un seul disque de la capacité total des deux .... et la quasi rapidité dun SSD seul ... 

inconvenant c'est que si un des deux disque tombe en panne c'est tt le systeme qui bugg
( plus embêtant pour une clean install )




la question est donc, 

tt ceux qui on monté un SSD en plus du HDD ... avez vous fait la fusion ou pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> inconvenant c'est que si un des deux disque tombe en panne c'est tt le systeme qui bugg


Moi je dirais plutôt "tu perds tout "




Cyrus137 a dit:


> tt ceux qui on monté un SSD en plus du HDD ... avez vous fait la fusion ou pas ?


Vu que j'ai acheté un SSD de 512 Go, je me suis bien gardé de faire un Fusion drive


----------



## Cyrus137 (31 Décembre 2012)

Même avec un de 256.... Je pense pas que ce soit utile non plus 


D'ailleurs combien pèse OS + quelques app ?  Car c'est ça le plus important à mettre sur le SSD


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> D'ailleurs combien pèse OS + quelques app ?  Car c'est ça le plus important à mettre sur le SSD




Chez moi, tout cela tiens sans problème sur un SSD de 64 Go


----------



## Cyrus137 (31 Décembre 2012)

systeme: 6,6Go
application: 10Go
Bibliotheque: 6 Go 



en gros ... je commence de plus en plus a croire que .... le fusion drive n'est que du marketing...de rapidité, tt comme la course au pixel a une époque pour les apn....

et que dans moins de 6mois voir 12 avec le prix en baisse des SSD..... 

le SSD 1To sera "abordable"   bien loin des 1300&#8364; du 768Go d'apple actuel ...


----------



## quinzero (31 Décembre 2012)

Solyme 
54 rue de malte à Paris (république).
En plus, ils font de la récup de données, donc ils savent ce qu'il faut mettre à l'intérieur.


----------



## storme (31 Décembre 2012)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> en gros ... je commence de plus en plus a croire que .... le fusion drive n'est que du marketing...de rapidité



Disons que cela permet a Apple de toujours mettre dans ses machines des disques durs anémiques et bas de gamme tout en donnant un sérieux coup de fouet a la machine, et de vendre cette option hors de prix quant on connais le tarif des SSD acheté hors Apple 

Donc, d'augmenter encore un peut plus sa marge.


----------



## Cyrus137 (31 Décembre 2012)

quand tu penses que les 16Go m etaient facturé 900&#8364; par apple
que jen ai eu pour 170&#8364; a lepoque ,chez crucial

88&#8364; maintenant...


----------



## nico41 (31 Décembre 2012)

bonjour

est ce que vous connaissez un prestataire dans le loir et cher pour meetre un ssd dans mon imac ?

merci d'avance


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2013)

nico41 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> est ce que vous connaissez un prestataire dans le loir et cher pour meetre un ssd dans mon imac ?
> 
> merci d'avance



Bonjour,

Ici, rubrique trouvez un revendeur.

http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/


----------



## nico41 (1 Janvier 2013)

merci storme


----------



## storme (1 Janvier 2013)

nico41 a dit:


> merci storme



De rien


----------



## Cyrus137 (1 Janvier 2013)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> petite question , le SSD sera (dans le cas ou on recupere le port restant derriere la CM)  en Sata 2 ou 3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> le Hdd actuel est un Sata 2 cest ca ?




? J'ai cru lire un transfert de 3,0 quelque part c'est donc du Sata 2 ?

Pour le port de libre derrière la cm?


----------



## sergiverlad (3 Janvier 2013)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Bon je nage dans le bonheur.
> 
> - 10 mn pour installer le SSD dans le boitier et le brancher à ma chaine FW800
> - 1h pour restauser l'image système de DD externe
> Ca fuse ça fume je suis ravi, tout ça sans toucher à l'iMac, je suis aux anges.



J'ai fait la même manip que toi, Jérôme, (SSD externe Samsung 250 via Firewire sur iMac 2007) mais je constate trois choses :
- le gain de temps au démarrage n'est pas flagrant (30 secondes au lieu de 60)
- impossible d'activer le Trim sur le SSD (apparemment à cause du Firewire)
- mon iMac qui était bruyant l'est toujours même en bootant sur le SSD -> donc ce n'est pas le HDD qui est bruyant, c'est les ventilos, mais pourquoi ?

Je suis en train de copier les données du HDD vers le SSD. Je ferai à nouveau des tests pour voir si le gain de performance est significatif.


----------



## storme (3 Janvier 2013)

Ton SSD se trouve bridé par le débit du FireWire , et l'activation du trim sur un SSD externe n'est possible que sur un port Thunderbold.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2013)

C'est un peu balot de ne pas supporter le trim en Firwire alors qu'il n'y a surement aucune raison technique. Encore une manip Apple pour pousser les gens a migrer plus rapidement vers le Thunderbolt ... 

Sinon passer de 60s à 30s au boot, ce n'est pas flagrant ???

Est-ce que le SSD peut gêner la convection/ventilation ?


----------



## Cyrus137 (3 Janvier 2013)

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/mac-trim-43052/


C'est tjs vrai?


Tt ceux qui installe leur SSD crucial doive faire cette bidouillé ?


http://sidneymalgras.fr/tests-tutoriels/ordinateur/trim-ssd-mac.php


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2013)

Trim Enabler, ça n'est pas trop de la bidouille (du point de vue de l'utilisateur). Pas de souci avec un M4 Crucial.


----------



## Cyrus137 (3 Janvier 2013)

cest a dire? OS active automatiquement (sans Trim enabler)  le Trim du Crucial ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Janvier 2013)

Cyrus137 a dit:


> cest a dire? OS active automatiquement (sans Trim enabler)  le Trim du Crucial ?


Non, le Trim n'est activé que sur les SSD installés d'origine par Apple.
Sur ceux installés plus tard il faut installer l'application Trim Enabler et l'activer, puis redémarrer pour activer réellement le Trim.


----------



## storme (3 Janvier 2013)

C'est encore une mesquinerie de Apple de réserver le Trim a ces propres SSD, heureusement que l'on peut passer outre


----------



## sergiverlad (3 Janvier 2013)

Je suis quand même moyennement convaincu de l'amélioration par cette manip. Je crois que je vais m'orienter à moyen terme vers l'achat d'un Mac Mini dans lequel je mettrai le SSD. Et je me servirai de l'iMac comme écran (s'il ne me lâche pas d'ici là). Avec un adaptateur Mini DVI vers DVI branché sur l'adaptateur HDMI vers DVI fourni avec le Mac Mini, ça devrait le faire. 

C'est ça ou ouvrir l'iMac pour mettre le SSD dedans, mais je ne me sens toujours pas...


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Janvier 2013)

sergiverlad a dit:


> J'ai fait la même manip que toi, Jérôme, (SSD externe Samsung 250 via Firewire sur iMac 2007) mais je constate trois choses :
> - le gain de temps au démarrage n'est pas flagrant (30 secondes au lieu de 60)
> - impossible d'activer le Trim sur le SSD (apparemment à cause du Firewire)
> - mon iMac qui était bruyant l'est toujours même en bootant sur le SSD -> donc ce n'est pas le HDD qui est bruyant, c'est les ventilos, mais pourquoi ?
> ...


Moi je suis très content de cette solution, maintenant j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordi "normal" alors que je me désespérais de plus en plus devant la terrible lenteur de ma config, et ma famille aussi (vu que c'est moi "M. ordi" à la maison, c'est moi qui reçois les plaintes...), ce n'est plus le cas maintenant, donc évidemment tout n'est pas "instantané" mais on a oublié comment ça ramait avant, et c'était l'objectif.

Pour le trim je m'en suis même pas préoccupé, je sais que ça existe mais je me suis même pas informé dessus, et maintenant que j'apprends que c'est pas possible en FW800, ben je chercherai pas plus histoire de pas me démoraliser 

Pour le bruit, c'est pas le DD qui est bruyant, c'est les ventilos, regardes tes vitesses (le plus simple : widget iStat Pro avec les températures et les ventilos) et compares en cherchant sur le net des valeurs de références, moi le bruit je m'en préoccupe plus vu que je suis tout le temps à 100% de CPU et de GPU - crunch quand tu nous tiens, cf ma signature 


edit : tiens en parlant de bruit. Mais je suppose que tu dois trouver plein de topics du même genre...


----------



## sergiverlad (8 Janvier 2013)

Après plusieurs jours d'utilisation, effectivement, le gain est appréciable, en fait j'étais déçu parce que j'utilise perso un MBP avec un SSD en interne qui va encore plus vite, évidemment.

En revanche, après avoir effacé le disque interne de l'iMac, j'ai constaté qu'au démarrage, le SSD n'était pas visible et donc l'iMac ne trouve rien pour démarrer (même avec la touche Alt). La seule solution est d'éteindre puis de rallumer le SSD, et là au redémarrage c'est OK.

Je précise que le SSD est branché au iMac en firewire et que je n'utilise pas l'alimentation électrique fournie avec le SSD. Une fois l'iMac éteint, le SSD reste allumé (sans doute à cause du bouton on/off, alors que certains boitiers externes autoalimentés n'en ont pas), c'est de là que vient le problème. Sauf si j'éteins puis rallume le SSD avant de rallumer l'ordi.

As-tu eu ce problème Jerome ?


----------



## sergiverlad (10 Janvier 2013)

Hier j'ai eu un gros souci avec mon SSD branché en externe dans un boîtier Storeva AluIce sur lequel je boote mon iMac 2007. Sur cet ordi est également branché un disque externe qui sert pour Time Machine et avec une partition clone. Hier matin, après avoir allumé la multiprise sur laquelle sont branchés l'iMac et les deux disques externes, l'iMac a démarré sur le clone. J'ai donc tout quitté, tout éteint, rallumé que le SSD externe et l'iMac, et là il ne le voyait plus, donc impossible de démarrer (le HDD du iMac est vide).

Après tests sur Utilitaires de disques depuis un autre poste, il s'avère que le SSD avait un problème et qu'il fallait le réinitialiser. Mais à mon sens, ce qui ne va pas, c'est que le boîtier Storeva n'est pas trouvé par l'iMac si ce dernier a été éteint puis rallumé alors que le SSD est resté allumé (il est autoalimenté par le port firewire et reste allumé quand l'ordi est éteint). 

J'aimerais bien avoir un retour d'expérience de ceux qui ont la même configuration, pour savoir si ces problèmes au démarrage sont liés à l'ordi (ça ne le fait pas avec mon MacBook Pro) ou au fait que le bouton d'alimentation du boîtier Storeva empêche l'extinction du SSD en même temps que l'ordi...


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Janvier 2013)

sergiverlad a dit:


> Je précise que le SSD est branché au iMac en firewire et que je n'utilise pas l'alimentation électrique fournie avec le SSD. Une fois l'iMac éteint, le SSD reste allumé (sans doute à cause du bouton on/off, alors que certains boitiers externes autoalimentés n'en ont pas), c'est de là que vient le problème. Sauf si j'éteins puis rallume le SSD avant de rallumer l'ordi.
> 
> As-tu eu ce problème Jerome ?


J'utilise toujours les alims externes, pour mon SSD comme pour mes 2 DD externe chainés en FW, je n'ai jamais eu ce type de problème.

Dans le cas des disques (SSD ou pas) alimentés uniquement par le FW, je  ne sais pas ce qui se passe durant la séquence de boot pour la  préparation des périphériques externes vs. le boot en lui même de l'OS (et la synchronisation des deux). 

Je vois que tu as posté un autre problème depuis, je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la même chose mais je recommande vivement l&#8217;alimentation (dans mon cas fournie avec le boitier externe).

Autre détail : je n&#8217;éteins jamais le mac ni la (grosse) multiprise (protégée) sur lequel j'ai tous les autres périphériques. Quand tu rallumes tout d'un coup tu ne peux pas être certain que tout soit prêt en même temps pour le boot, si le Mac démarre sa séquence de boot avant que le ou les disques externes soient prêt, t'es marron, ou alors il faudrait que tu allumes d'abord le ou les disques, attendre un peu, puis allumer le Mac.


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Autre détail : je néteins jamais le mac ni la (grosse) multiprise (protégée) sur lequel j'ai tous les autres périphériques. Quand tu rallumes tout d'un coup tu ne peux pas être certain que tout soit prêt en même temps pour le boot,




Une règle d'or, on allume d'abord les périphériques avant l'ordi, et on les éteint après l'ordinateur (en éjectant au préalable pour les DDE)

Tout cela pour éviter les problèmes de surtension.


----------



## berdu (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon Imac de septembre 2010 est concerné par le changement de DD. J'ai contacté plusieurs magasins et un est ok de me monter un ssd et de me donner simplement le dd apple.
Il ne me facturerais pas la main d'oeuvre mais je dois me débrouiller pour lui apporter le ssd et tout ce qui va avec.

Pour le ssd ça ne semble pas trop compliqué je prends un sata 3 crucial ou ocz. Par contre je dois prendre quoi d'autre.
Un kit de fixation pour le mettre dans le support 3,5". Je ne sais pas lesquels sont adaptés et je ne trouve pas vraiment d'info la dessus.  Un petit conseil serait le bienvenu

Faut-il autre chose avec tout ça? cable ou autre?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## sergiverlad (10 Janvier 2013)

storme a dit:


> Une règle d'or, on allume d'abord les périphériques avant l'ordi, et on les éteint après l'ordinateur (en éjectant au préalable pour les DDE)
> Tout cela pour éviter les problèmes de surtension.



OK, mais comment expliques-tu que si le SSD externe est branché sur le MacBookPro, j'éteins le MBP, le SSD reste allumé, je relance le MPB, pas de problème il boote sur le SSD, alors qu'avec l'iMac, la même manuvre échoue systématiquement ? Que j'utilise ou pas l'alimentation électrique du boîtier externe ne change rien, j'ai essayé les deux possibilités.


----------



## storme (10 Janvier 2013)

berdu a dit:


> Pour le ssd ça ne semble pas trop compliqué je prends un sata 3 crucial ou ocz.




OC quoi 

Oubli, Crucial M4 ou le nouveau annoncé pour ce trimestre, le M500 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




sergiverlad a dit:


> OK, mais comment expliques-tu.../...



Je parlé d'une règle d'or pour éviter toute surtension, maintenant pour ton problème, malheureusement je n'ai pas la solution miracle a te proposer :rose:


----------



## berdu (11 Janvier 2013)

Merci bien.

Donc je pars sur crucial m4 en 256go. 
Et pour le support ou éventuels câbles?

Ou alors est ce que ce kit conviendrait au niveau support et cable? C'est un v4 mais finalement le sata 2 doit suffir avec mon imac de 2010.


Merci


----------



## DarkMoule (5 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, j'ai fais quelques demandes de devis pour un ajout de SSD dans un iMac mi-2011 21,5" en gardant le DD et Superdrive.

J'ai fais appel à iStack situé à Orléans voici le détail :

Pièce détachée Apple 
Comprend: cable d'alimentation SSD, cable Datas SSD,
chassis SSD, kits de visserie. *65,78e*

MOA Main d'oeuvre technique atelier *71,76e*
MOA1/4 Main d'oeuvre Technique Atelier *35,88e*

Pour un total de *173,42e*

C'est correcte ou pas ? Sachant que je fourni le SSD ..? 

Des avis sur ce mag ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2013)

J'en ai eu pour 131  TTC sur un iMac 27" en ayant fourni mon SSD.


----------



## DarkMoule (5 Avril 2013)

A quelques euros près  Après je pense surtout que ça dépend du prix de la main d'oeuvre


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2013)

Okay un prix raisonnable semble être dans les 150 euros. Je verrais ça quand le M500 seront dispo, mais ça traine


----------



## DarkMoule (20 Avril 2013)

Hello tout le monde, après 2-3 semaines d'utilisation de mon iMac mi 2011 équipé d'un SSD Samsung 840 Pro 256Go ce n'est que du bonheur, je remercie iStack qui est à Orléans, pour son professionalisme !


----------



## titus8856 (9 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de commander mon disque Ssd chez easy store Epinal et 4 go dr RAM en + pour 386 euros ,matériel et prestations d'installations comprises ,sur imac 27' mi-2011


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2013)

titus8856 a dit:


> Je viens de commander mon disque Ssd chez easy store Epinal et 4 go dr RAM en + pour 386 euros ,matériel et prestations d'installations comprises ,sur imac 27' mi-2011


Ouch  Ca fait mal !

Le SSD, c'est en remplacement de ton Superdrive ?


----------



## melaure (11 Novembre 2013)

J'espère que c'est en complément du DD et du Superdrive ...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'en ai eu pour 131  TTC sur un iMac 27" en ayant fourni mon SSD.



tu as fait ça où Sly ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu as fait ça où Sly ?


Rue du Sgt Blandan


----------



## kaul128 (21 Novembre 2013)

Salut,
 faut-il acheté juste le disque dur SSD ou autres chose???


----------



## Sly54 (21 Novembre 2013)

kaul128 a dit:


> faut-il acheté juste le disque dur SSD ou autres chose???


J'avais amené uniquement le SSD à mon concessionnaire. Il a eu besoin d'un ou deux trucs supplémentaires qu'il m'a facturé (c'était compris dans les 131  payés).


----------



## stof77 (8 Avril 2014)

Je possède un Imac mid 2011 21.5" et souhaite faire installer 2 SSD,

1 pour le système et les applications, l'autre pour les données audio/vidéo (utilisation avec Pro-tools / After Effects)

Est ce que je pourrais avoir les 2 en sata3 (6Gbps) ? j'ai un doute là-dessus


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2014)

stof77 a dit:


> Est ce que je pourrais avoir les 2 en sata3 (6Gbps) ? j'ai un doute là-dessus


Voilà ce qu'on peut lire sur Mactracker :
Hard Drive Interface	2 - 6.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA)
Optical Drive Interface	3.0 Gbps Serial ATA (SATA)

Si je comprends bien, l'interface Superdrive est limitée au SATA II; par contre, si tu as bien les deux ports pour deux dd, alors ils sont en SATA III.


----------



## melaure (9 Avril 2014)

Il y a deux connecteurs sur l'iMac 2011 car il y a un emplacement pour le SSD entre le disque dur et le superdrive. On garde donc tout, et le DD + SSD (ou SSD avec adaptateur 3"5 + SSD) sont sur le bus 6 Gb/s. Il faut juste la nappe supplémentaire qui se trouve sur le net (ici par exemple).


----------



## stof77 (9 Avril 2014)

merci à tous les 2 pour vos retours,

@ Sly54, oui je confirme pour le connecteur sata du lecteur / graveur, c'est bien du sata à 3Gbps donc à éviter si on veut profiter de la vitesse max des SSD

@ melaure,

c'est bien ce qui me semblait mais en teléphonant chez macway, j'ai eu le droit à une info qui contredisait cela :

c'est à dire, pour chaque SSD installé, il fallait enlever le HD ou le lecteur dvd et donc les 2 pour 2 SSD.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

stof77 a dit:


> c'est bien ce qui me semblait mais en teléphonant chez macway, j'ai eu le droit à une info qui contredisait cela :
> 
> c'est à dire, pour chaque SSD installé, il fallait enlever le HD ou le lecteur dvd et donc les 2 pour 2 SSD.


Sur l'iMac 27", d'après mon concessionnaire, certaines séries de machines étaient équipées pour avoir deux dd + Superdrive en interne, alors que d'autres ne l'étaient pas.
Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il en est de même pour l'iMac 21"


----------



## foflarage (11 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous!

Je dispose d'un iMac 24" de mars 2009 (1To DD, Core 2 Duo 3.06ghz) sur lequel j'ai déjà remplacé le super-drive par un SSD Samsung Pro 840 de 128go. J'ai ensuite créer un Fusion Drive.

Aujourd'hui j'envisage de remplacer aussi mon DD par un SSD de 512go. 

Du coup je me pose plusieurs questions :
   - Concernant la connectique, est-elle bien identique que le SSD soit Sata 2 ou Sata 3? Seuls les performances changent?
   - Ensuite je voulais savoir si il était possible techniquement de faire un "fusion drive" de 2 SSD?
   - Dernier point, qu'en est-il du pb de sonde thermique du DD? J'ai cru lire qu'il y avait des solutions logiciels, avez vous plus d'info?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## foflarage (14 Avril 2014)

foflarage a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Je dispose d'un iMac 24" de mars 2009 (1To DD, Core 2 Duo 3.06ghz) sur lequel j'ai déjà remplacé le super-drive par un SSD Samsung Pro 840 de 128go. J'ai ensuite créer un Fusion Drive.
> 
> ...




Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2014)

Oui aux deux premières questions.
Je botte en touche pour la 3e (sonde thermique) mais en googlant ou en allant sur iFixit.com tu pourrais sûrement trouver


----------



## foflarage (14 Avril 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui aux deux premières questions.
> Je botte en touche pour la 3e (sonde thermique) mais en googlant ou en allant sur iFixit.com tu pourrais sûrement trouver



Merci bcp!

Pour la sonde, je cherche mais c'est pénible... 

La plupart des infos que je lis sur le sujet parlent de la mise en place par Apple en 2009 d'un firmware spécifique pour le contrôle de la température des HDD mais ne précisent pas si les iMacs début 2009 sont concernés ou pas...

Je continue de chercher, merci pour ton retour!


----------

